# Such a cuddly Spoo



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I WISH I had a cuddler, but alas, no. 

Yuki is adorable!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Aww what a sweetheart!! :love2:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw how cute!!! So wonderful!! 

I have 2 mega-cuddlers hehehehe ??

I'm so glad, they didn't used to be so clingy but I Love that now they are so affectionate!!!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily definitely belongs in the cuddle bug category with Yuki. It is funny to have such big dogs insist that they are lap dogs.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max is a very cuddly mini!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

We've got lap dogs, too. Jazz curls up in my lap like a fifty pound cat and pretty much stays there. Blue is much more mobile at first--he sprawls out and displays the family jewels, he paws and squirms, he wiggles, but eventually he settles down and turns into a fifty pound cat himself.


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

What a sweet angel!!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Yuki is adorable!

Smiley is the most cuddly dog I've ever had, love it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

This morning!!!!!!   ❤❤

Cuddles, cuddles and more cuddles!!

Thank goodness for : 
Poodle-Therapy !!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lou, Just love your new avatar, Two happy poodles.
Eric


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> Lou, Just love your new avatar, Two happy poodles.
> Eric


Thanks!!!!!!!  I've decided to use the "desktop version" of poodle forum instead of the app, on my iPhone, I missed all these features, lol
, like changing my avatar & being able to see people's signature photos  

Thanks again! ❤


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I miss having a big lap dog. Hemi rarely wants to cuddle. Enjoy your snuggler.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Rachel76, you know you can train Hemi to snuggle, don't you? With service dogs, we often had clients who wanted their dogs to snuggle with them in the evenings when they were tired. The dogs were not natural cuddlers; but it can be taught just like any other behavior. We found it interesting that all of the dogs who learned to snuggle on command, also incorporated the behavior into their "non-working" lives. They were trained to snuggle on command, but they also learned to snuggle by choice. I don't know why it surprised me so much, I had seen the same type of assimilation with other training. For example, when carting, the dogs had to be taught to back up and within a few weeks the dogs started backing up when they were playing out in the yard. We did have some people say that they did not want to make their dog do something that it would not do naturally... since their dog was already heeling on a leash, I merely asked them if they thought that heeling on a leash was a natural behavior. My female poodle was not very affectionate with strangers. For therapy work, I taught her to rub her head on people. It got to the point where she would walk in the room and the patients would ask her to "give love"... and she would comply.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Rachel76, you know you can train Hemi to snuggle, don't you? With service dogs, we often had clients who wanted their dogs to snuggle with them in the evenings when they were tired. The dogs were not natural cuddlers; but it can be taught just like any other behavior. We found it interesting that all of the dogs who learned to snuggle on command, also incorporated the behavior into their "non-working" lives. They were trained to snuggle on command, but they also learned to snuggle by choice. I don't know why it surprised me so much, I had seen the same type of assimilation with other training. For example, when carting, the dogs had to be taught to back up and within a few weeks the dogs started backing up when they were playing out in the yard. We did have some people say that they did not want to make their dog do something that it would not do naturally... since their dog was already heeling on a leash, I merely asked them if they thought that heeling on a leash was a natural behavior. My female poodle was not very affectionate with strangers. For therapy work, I taught her to rub her head on people. It got to the point where she would walk in the room and the patients would ask her to "give love"... and she would comply.



Wonderful post! Thanks for sharing this with us!!!  ❤

Ps. Lou didn't like to cuddle much when she was a puppy, but she has gotten more and MORE affectionate each day, to the point of us calling her "a flirt!!" LOL Today we had guests over and she laid (literally) on top on the couple's legs, across them both and snuggling her head on their necks and really pushing up against them and being all cute!!!! She flirts now!  Gives the paw and smiles too!! Hehehehe then Apollo joins in but he is more mellow, slow moving.... Mr. Mellow Marshmallow  

It's funny how the 2 improve each other on everything! They copy the BEST behaviors from each other! Hehehehe  


Lou would not leave my friends alone, shoved her head under their armpits LOL until i said: "that's enough Lou" and I had her lay on the other couch for a bit , then both poodles took a nap while we all visited


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

There's nothing better than "puppy cuddles". . .even if it's from a BIG "puppy!"


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is a total snuggle bug. He spends most evenings on my lap on the couch. And every once in a while he will reach his foot out and pull you down toward him so he can clean your ears.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

*Charmed* Thank you so much. I never would have thought to train snuggling, and it makes perfect sense to train it. Just like anything else.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Getting comfortable in my bf's lap as we watch a movie...Atticus is too busy begging for the pretzels he is hiding from him lol.


----------

